# Tolls in the Czech Republic.



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I have been in contact withe the Czech Tourist Office asking about tolls. They sent me the following information which seems to answer my questions and covers tolls and more.

Note that tolls apply to motorways only.

Dear Sir,

The Czech Republic operates a similar motorway tax system to Austria. A sticker (vignette) must be displayed on motorhomers or campervans with a MAM up to 3500kg, trailers are not taxed. Vignettes valid for 10 days, one month or one year can be purchased at borders, fuel stations and post offices. Motorhomes or campervans weighing over 3500kg will be monitored by an electronic premid toll box. Visitors will have to load credit onto the premid unit. Charges are variable depending on the number of axles and the emissions category of the engine and day of the week, more information is at www.premid.cz .

Fees and toll
Passenger cars must have a sticker on the windscreen to use the motorways (the so-called motorway vignette), which is proof of payment of the fee for use of motorways. The motorway vignette can be purchased at any filling station. Prices for vehicles up to 3.5t are as follows:
annual vignette - CZK 1,500
monthly vignette - CZK 440
10-day vignette - CZK 310.

Vehicles over 3.5t in weight are subject to payment of electronic toll fees and must acquire a special on-board unit. More information can be found at www.premid.cz

Accidents
The rule applies in the Czech Republic that if you estimate the costs for damage to the vehicles involved including transportation fees at less than CZK 100,000 (and if the participants agree on who caused the accident), you do not need to call the police. You are however obliged to draw up a record of the traffic accident on a special form (the standard European Accident Statement form - your insurance company will provide you with this). Both parties involved in the accident must then report the accident to their insurance company.
If the damage is greater or if any injury or damage occurs to the property of a third party (or for example to crash barriers etc.), you must always call the police. You are obliged to provide essential aid to injured parties and to mark the location of the accident.
LPG/CNG

There are almost 900 filling stations for LPG in the Czech Republic and less than 30 stations with CNG.

Moving around the city
Large cities have carefully designed tram, bus, trolleybus or metro routes in terms of the local public transport company. You can regularly purchase individual tickets for individual journeys, but if you are staying for longer, be sure to buy the more advantageous day tickets, two-day tickets or week tickets etc.
You will avoid needless problems in the metro, tram or bus if you have purchased a ticket and stamped it. In the case of the metro, you stamp the ticket when entering by inserting it into the stamping machine. In other means of public transport, these machines are located throughout the whole vehicle.
You can use taxi services all over the country, but it is better to use the services of larger renowned companies and before setting off, ask for a rough final price.

Campsites, Motorhome Stopovers and Offsite-Parking in the Czech Republic
The Czech Republic has over 560 campsites, a downloadable and searchable campsite guide is available at http://www.camp.cz/en/ , www.czech-camping.com . There are no Motorhome Stopovers and Offsite-Parking is illegal.

Driving your motorhome or campervan in the Czech Republic
Dipped headlights are compulsory during daylight hours and on the spot fines can be issued for non-compliance of this and other traffic offences.

Vehicle related accidents must be reported to the police in the following circumstances: Any person is injured or killed. When the visible damage has a greater value than CZK 100,000. If third party property or street furniture is damaged, or the road is obstructed. In any of these situations, obtain a copy of the police report, as it may be required at the border when you leave the country. Upon entry into the Czech Republic, notify Border officials of any visible damage to the exterior of your vehicle to. If your vehicle is involved in an accident and the visible damage has a lower value than CZK 100,000 and the participants can agree who is responsible, the accident must be recorded on a European Accident Statement. This statement is used to report the accident to the insurance companies.

Basic traffic regulations
vehicles must drive on the right,
seatbelts must be worn when driving,
lights must be switched on all year round,
children (under 150 cm in height) must be strapped into a car seat and may not sit in the front passenger seat,
speed limit: motorway/out of town/in town - 130/90/50 km/h,
pedestrians on a crossing always have right of way,
drivers must be over the age of 18,
it is forbidden to hold a mobile telephone while driving, telephoning is only possible with a hands-free set,
the level of alcohol permitted in the blood is zero per ml. Anything above this is considered violation of the law.
Documents required
driving licence (European or international),
ID card (EU) or passport,
vehicle documents (small certificate of roadworthiness, third party insurance and a green card).

With kind regards,

Marie Juránková
manažer TIC
Tourist Information Centre Manager

ÄŒCCR - CzechTourism
Vinohradská 46, 120 41 Praha 2
Tel.: + 420 221 580 611 
GSM: + 420 777 702 755 
E-mail: [email protected] 
[email protected] 
www.czechtourism.cz
www.czechtourism.com


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

We were over there last week, we crossed the border between Poland and the Czech Rep, E75 i think. as we were about to cross the border point there were men trying to flag you down, i slowed and wound the window down and then thought carry on, within about 100 metres someone else did the same so i stopped and he was saying something about the vignette (under 3.5t) so i parked up and went into the office there and bought one for 9 euro i believe for ten days. I bought one last year at a filling station and i'm pretty sure i paid 15 euro.


----------



## Vinnythehat (Dec 11, 2007)

BUMP....
I have read through lots of info on several sites, and I can't find out if it's possible to drive our, over 3.5 tons m/home, through the Czech Republic , Slovenia, and Hungary on roads other than the motorways/ expressways, which are tolled ?
The reason I am asking is because our trip through these countries is imminent, and we have previously travelled across France, Spain and Portugal covering 5600 miles and paid no tolls at all (well I lie, we paid 60 cents for one junction on a peage in France !!).
Can anyone please help who has done this themselves ? ( appreciate that not all the 3 countries have exactly the same toll systems)
Many thanks in advance.
Vinny & Sue


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

We came through these countries during the last year and went non toll roads, no problems, the roads themselves were a bit rickety in places with loads of pot holes especially in Hungary.

ray.


----------



## Vinnythehat (Dec 11, 2007)

Ray, thanks for that, I just wanted the reassurance from someone who had actually done it, we don't mind dawdling along back roads etc....we believe from reading other threads that it's not just the back roads in Hungary which are pot holed !! ;-).
Thanks again...any more experiences out there ??


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Two points about the original post,
1. Last time we bought a motorway vignette in the Czech Republic we were overcharged and didn't realise until too late.

2. The information says to fill in a Standard European Accident form. Our insurer (Safeguard) told me they no longer gave these out as the underwriters didn't want any liability to be admitted. The information says you fill this out if the participants agree on who caused the accident, but again insurers tell you to accept n liability.

LLL


----------



## Vinnythehat (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi LLL, 
You say you were overcharged, presume this was at an official checkpoint , would it not have prices on any official documentation ?
Here's hoping we will not require the accident report, but you are right in not ever admitting any responsibility.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

Reading the other posts reminded me that if you go to any non EU countries, make sure you notify your insurer before you set off so they include them on your insurance form as they are checked at any border.

ray.


----------



## Vinnythehat (Dec 11, 2007)

Ray, surely Czech Republic , Slovenia and Hungary are all EU countries ? or were you just generalising, to assist other travellers heading further afield ?...good point though


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

We decided to go through Montenegro and Albania on our way down to Greece, we didn't know we were going that way it just seemed a laugh..

Ok we bought insurance at each border to cover us so they would let us in,, but at a cost!.. So it was just a bit of information that might apply to some, for warned is for armed.

ray.


----------



## Vinnythehat (Dec 11, 2007)

That was some adventurous laugh you did ! ;-)
We are all for being forearmed, hence my original enquiry....
Keep on 'laughing ' but be careful. 

Vinny & Sue 

PS. Just reading up on Slovakia tolls and it seems if you are over 3.5 tons and classed as a motor caravan on your V5C, and not capable carrying more than 9 passenger !, then no tolls at all !!...bring it on....


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Vinnythehat said:


> PS. Just reading up on Slovakia tolls and it seems if you are over 3.5 tons and classed as a motor caravan on your V5C, and not capable carrying more than 9 passenger !, then no tolls at all !!...bring it on....


My understanding too - good enough for me!

We are in Slovenia now (at a little restaurant near Maribor [Kamnica] , with a view of the river (it's in Camperstop). Just had an excellent steak in there at much less than UK price, wine at 1 euro a glass. 

We are over 3.5 tonnes. We have used 'no tolls' on sat-nav; it brought us on motorway round Lubjana, but no problem as there is no toll on that bit. If you use tolled motorway you must pay in cash (unless you have HGV 'fuel-card type payment), but I'm sure that would work out cheaper than a month's vignette anyway.

Tomorrow we head for Hungary. My understanding (following email to their toll company) is that ALL roads are chargable for over 3.5 tonnes, but Motorhomes have to have a vignette. Policing is by mobile number plate regognition cameras. I'll post something when we've got there - hopefully having 'cracked' the system


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Vinnythehat said:


> Hi LLL,
> You say you were overcharged, presume this was at an official checkpoint , would it not have prices on any official documentation ?
> Here's hoping we will not require the accident report, but you are right in not ever admitting any responsibility.


We bought the vignette at a garage, which although an official selling place was not a checkpoint. From what I remember of the overcharge we were charged for the next highest vignette rather than the one we were given. It could of course have been a genuine mistake. We should have checked before we left the garage.
In Slovakia, Czech Republic and Hungary we have bought vignettes since they were introduced.. They are a reasonable price and depending on where you are going can make the journey much more smooth. It is of course great to get off the beaten track and not use motorways but they are handy for travelling longer distances. I do remember driving through these countries years ago when they had no vignettes, indeed no motorways that I can recall!
LLL


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Vinnythehat said:


> That was some adventurous laugh you did ! ;-)
> We are all for being forearmed, hence my original enquiry....
> Keep on 'laughing ' but be careful.
> 
> ...


Vinny and Sue

Please where did you find the Slowakia info?

Geoff


----------



## Vinnythehat (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi Lalala, sounds like it could have been a genuine mistake at the garage, we will give them the benefit of the doubt ! The vignettes are no good for us, we are 3.85 tons...
Geoff, it's on here ..http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-167946-tolls-in-slovakia.html.....hope that works ! Never tried that before !!
Seems to be correct, but we will see at the border shortly...
Setting off early hours Mon morning...
Happy travelling everyone...May see you somewhere in Europe 
Vinny & Sue.


----------



## Vinnythehat (Dec 11, 2007)

Just realised Geoff, you were one of one of the contributors to that particular debate !!!


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Current update on HUNGARY tolls (reference question asked earlier in this thread):

Yes, I can. Sorry it'd been a bit delayed, but this is the first time we have had wifi for a few days.

First, let me apologise for incorrect information in an earlier post of mine - motorhomes - even over 3.5 tonnes do NOT have to pay tolls on all roads - this requirement only applied to GOODS CARRYING vehicles over 3.5 tonnes.

Motorhomes require a B2 (I believe it is) VIGNETTE to use motorways; they do not require the vignette to use other roads. I tried to find out the answer to this question on the website, but was unable to find it. I did find a list of agents for the Hungarian tolls in various countries (surrounding Slovenia) and went to a Petrol station in Maribor, as indicated (literally branded 'PETROL'!), but they only had the vignettes for cars.

So I rang the number I had found on the website - +36 36 587 500 - 
and spoke in English (all I can manage!) to a very helpful lady who said quite clearly that for a motorhome over 3.5 tonnes a vignette is only required to use the motorways - you can use any other roads without it. She pointed out that you can buy your vignette before you get to Hungary on-line. [I presume that your reg, no. will then be recorded, as I read that they check using mobile NPR cameras, but please don't take my word for it - if you need to, make your own checks - if necessary with one of the helpful staff at their call-centre]

When we entered Hungary we almost immediately passed a petrol station clearly advertising that they were selling vignettes. As we didn't want one - we are happy to pootle along on the main roads (all reasonably OK so far) without using motorways.

On our journey through to Heviz we passed under one camera gantry which I presume is there to record toll info (as it was similar to the ones in Poland used for the same purpose). How they know that a numberplate belongs to a vehicle liable to pay a toll - or not - I don't know, but I hope it does! Anyway, I am quite clear about the information I was given on the phone and it is clear that the Hungarian authorities have considered motorhomes and small (mini) buses as being distinct from goods carrying vehicles, so GOOD for them!! Very Happy Perhaps the Austrian authorities might like to consult with them and introduce vignette for motorhomes, but I'm not holding my breath!!


----------



## Vinnythehat (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi hblewett, 
Thanks so much for all your hard work on this subject, that seems to tick 3 boxes, ie :- Hungary, Slovenia and Slovakia, either nothing to pay for us heavy weights, or just avoid motorways and toll roads on your sat nav....we are on our way now, campsite near Rotterdam, and setting off east tomorrow, across Netherlands and Germany towards Czech Republic , then turning south...happy travelling everyone.
Vinny & Sue


----------



## Vinnythehat (Dec 11, 2007)

Update...arrived today on small site across the river from Prague centre, after travelling south through the Czech Republic from Dresden, via site at Litomerice. Stopped at petrol station on the border and enquired re- being over 3.5 tons, the. girl only new about, and sold the vignettes, but assured us that these were only needed if the motorways were used and as previously said on here, set sat nav to avoid motorways and carried on, with no problems whatsoever. Just to set our minds at ease further, the owner of the 1st site, spoke very good English, and also assured us the same ie:- no vignette or go box needed off the motorways...result !
All the A and B type roads so far are ok to fine, no worse that a lot of British roads !
Happy travels to all...Slovakia next then Hungary ....
Vinny & Sue.


----------

